# NSW North Coast; Not big, Humungous. NO Pics.



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

On Sunday last Dazza my surfing mate told me how he had seen 6 tuna of about 5 feet just behind the surf line.They were going flat out and he initially took them for Dolphins being so large. Wider than arms length was his proposal. I decided that they must be Yellowfin.
Wednesday I was cruising home out wide with Mackeral on board when I spied a big group of frolicking Dolphins. Knowing they have Tuna as wingmen I sidled over and my live bait was taken shortly after. Line raced of at alarming speed as what I thought was a Dolphin took half my spool. Must be a youngster was my initial reaction as they normally don't make mistakes.
THEN, the line turned left and I began a 15 minute tow at quite high speed. All the time I was applying considerable pressure to the side of the fish rather than a direct in-line tow. Well, these high jinks lasted a while with runs and arcs til way out I glimpsed a slab of silver--fish, not Dolphin. Slowly gaining line but no fish in sight I was pleased that I had recently serviced the drag as it had a real workout. Eventually a massive, enormous, big, monstrous etc etc Longtail
Tuna came along side. No hanging deep or circle stuff. It was so damn big I couldn't pull it on board. I did a measure alongside the rod and tonight taped how long it was. Well, I pulled and pulled on the critters tail wrist and eventually got it kind of over my lap. Now, I am used to big fish but this fellow had all the weight at one end. The Hobie was down in the water as I tried to lean forward to the Go-Pro but the fish was so round that I could not reach the camera.I was close to capsize. This was not an evenly balanced fish like a Marlin. I had to let it slide back into as I continued to grip the tail the water. This fish was real big for a Longtail. I estimate about 35 kilo. I measured my rod tonight at home and looks like it was 1.5 m long.
Now, while all this was happening I was struggling with my ego verses my reality. Here I was with a fish that would make women swoon at the ramp, men envious and in awe and magazines ring me. But here I was with a fish that made only one mistake in its life and that life must have been very long. I remember Paulo talking about the age of a 22 kilo version I had caught. One mistake..
I was hoping that it would bleed or simply die to free me from making a decision.. It did neither. Here I was gripping the tail desperately wanting to be famous but aware that this was a special fish. A living missile. Sculpted muscle. A massive teardrop shaped thing of exceptional beauty.. I know it all sounds wacky now but that's the way it was.
I never once got the shivers but continued to wriggle quietly.

I released my grip and it was off-disappeared instantly. I felt so relieved. If it had been a big Cobia I don't think I would have had these thoughts nor would I have had concerns had it been a Yellowfin as fish this size are more common

I get a lot of big fish but I think that this one was at the top of the heap in its type. One of the biggest of the big.

I suppose lots of fishos face similar decisions when dealing with what they think is the apex of a particular type but on a practical level alone, the flesh from a 3 kilo Whiting is easier to deal with than that from a 35 kilo Tuna.

So, for the last 2 sleeps I have layed awake thinking about this encounter and hoping this old fellow is still swimming.
I noted that the top one third of its upper tail fin was cut off-probably from my line.

This fishing thing is a funny old business. So I'm home for 2 days then back for another shot.

Grant


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Should be--it never once got the shivers----etc.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Top stuff Grant, sounds like a spectacular fish. Glad you released it so it will have the opportunity to spool me one day! ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

No pics = didn't happen ;-)

But I'm glad that it didn't happen in the way described
And glad that you released the fish you didn't catch
A win for common sense over ego - well done you


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well done Grant. How much weight can that Revo of yours support with the BIG fish you catch plus the gear you carry! 

Great report

Marty


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great stuff Grant, that memory will be priceless I reckon.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grant ashwell said:


> I have layed awake thinking about this encounter and hoping this old fellow is still swimming.
> I noted that the top one third of its upper tail fin was cut off-probably from my line.
> 
> This fishing thing is a funny old business. So I'm home for 2 days then back for another shot.


Well done Grant and hope you have many more nights to recall, and enjoy an epic battle on such a fine fish.

Perhaps the fish recalls the occasion, and gives you a thumbs up as well mate.


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

It's those one on one encounters you get that make it so special
A memory for life. Awesome stuff mate


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh yeh Grant...... that was as big as they get. They are in a completely different class once they get over 130cm. Biggest I have seen was mate Steve's on Fraser at 139cm in 2009. Our scales maxed out at 22kg and we all pegged it for 30kg. Had I not had the trampoline on my boat he couldnt have landed it in the revo.
From http://longtailtuna.com.au
_Second smallest species of the 'true' tunas (i.e. the Thunnus genus) growing to a maximum total length of 142 cm and weight of 35.6 kg._
You may have let a world record swim away Grant.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Just plain awesome.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Truly epic capture mate, I dream of catching a tuna that big from a yak one day. Although it could have been justifiable to kill the beast, you undoubtedly made the right decision to release it.

I don't mean to rub salt in your wounds, but as paulo said, that's as big as they get. 


> The Australian record longtail tuna of 35.9kg was taken off Montague Island back in 1982.


http://www.westernangler.com.au/fishing ... gtail-tuna


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

You are an inspiration to us all Grant, nice work mate.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you're the sequel to Hemingway's famous book about that guy and the marlin...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that Grant, coming from you it means a hell of a lot. We all know your experience with huge fish and we learn to guess that you are under estimating rather than over which all adds to this story.
Well done on the capture and release and the decision to do what was safest.

Sorry we missed you on our trip up this year, it meant we had no fish to eat 
Next time.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> I noted that the top one third of its upper tail fin was cut off-probably from my line.


That's possible. But when our tuna show up in the late Summer (yellowfin, albacore, bluefin) the old salts judge the size of the population by how shredded the tails are. The thinking is: the more fish in the school, the more competition for the forage, and the closer the fish are in proximity to each other, leaving beat up fins. Fish with healthy fins are usually the first small schools, then as the numbers increase, the tails get more beat.

Very cool story. Sure wish you could have got a pic. I've hooked a couple dolphins in my life, and there's no stopping them. They do have to surface though, and that's when your mind goes from "fame on the cover of a fishing mag" to "infamy on the cover of a PETA mag". DOH!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

For me being a record is simply NOT a reason to kill a fish. I have no qualms killing a fish, even a yellowtail, when I am going to eat it. Otherwise it should get older.

Bugger about no pics though.


----------

